# Brown or dilute blue?



## lemonboy (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I have a check hen that I’m not sure if she’s brown, dilute blue or something else. I have tried to search online and I haven’t found a bird that looks exactly like her. I know there is a lot of variability so I’m really just looking for ideas. I got her from an old NYC pigeon guy and he referred to her as a dun. She’s paired up with a blue bar cock and they throw blue babies, some that are a “lighter” blue (the body color and top of the head is almost silver instead of a darker blue) and “brown” ones like the hen. I am interested in genetics and was wondering if you could confirm her color? She is pictured below next to her mate, by herself and another picture of two of their chicks (a “light” blue bar and “brown” bar). Thanks for your help!!


----------

